# Dog Safe Dandelion Killer



## Matt's Grizz (Apr 17, 2008)

I mowed the yard and noticed a few dandelions rearing their ugly heads. For all you anti-dandelion people here's a tip. Get some vinegar and put it in a spray bottle. Spray the dandelion leaves. Within a few hours the leaves turn completely brown. Just keep in mind that it will kill the grass also so try to be careful. I just tried this yesterday it so far it looks like it works. It's too early to tell if it kills them completely, but it looks like it's gonna work. Best dog friendly weed killer i've found.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a huge dandelion patch that exists because I hate the idea of using pesticides in the yard. I'm going to try this vinegar idea. I'm also looking for a dog friendly ant-killer.... ideas?


----------



## waterdogutah (Jan 20, 2010)

Cup of vinegar, pound of salt, teaspoon Dawn. mix with water. Works same as Roundup.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

waterdogutah said:


> Cup of vinegar, pound of salt, teaspoon Dawn. mix with water. Works same as Roundup.


I think this was the recipe I saw as I remember the salt. The Dawn is a good "spreader/surfactant". Even though I thought I did a great job on the dandelions last fall here, darnit, I've got some more to take care of.

Do you know how much water?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

you guys ever make wine out of um?


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> you guys ever make wine out of um?


No, my dog prefers beer.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

waterdogutah said:


> Cup of vinegar, pound of salt, teaspoon Dawn. mix with water. Works same as Roundup.


How 'bout on Poison Ivy?


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Waterdogutah ....

That mixture to what quantity of water??


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Does it kill the grass too?


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

vsocks said:


> Does it kill the grass too?


That amount of salt would kill just about any vegetation. NOt sure about the vinegar since it may depend on your current soil pH etc.


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

windycanyon said:


> That amount of salt would kill just about any vegetation. NOt sure about the vinegar since it may depend on your current soil pH etc.


Ok, so it is really like Roundup then!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> you guys ever make wine out of um?





TN_LAB said:


> No, my dog prefers beer.


No for real my Grandparents used to make Dandelion Wine. Crystal clear, sweet and bitter at the same time. Sipping on a hot summer day, you loose your knees.

.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

vsocks said:


> Does it kill the grass too?


Yes.
Roundup (and this homemade version) are non-selective weed killers.

Other options for homemade weed and grass (and pretty much anything else)killers include:
1. boiling water. No need to add anything, but you gotta hustle before it cools off too much.
2. bleach (experiment and dilute to your liking). Good news is it disipates in a couple days.
3. rubbing alcohol. It too disipates pretty quickly and can be somewhat diluted.

Regarding salt, be cautious because the salt might make the ground VERY difficult for other plants to grow. Therefore, don't use too much salt.


----------



## waterdogutah (Jan 20, 2010)

It's a Gallon of vinegar, pound of salt , teaspoon of dawn. Works like roundup. kills everything.

Dilute that with water and use as a spot treatment from small spray bottle. Trial and error on the water amount.


----------



## md11pilot (May 14, 2006)

"Pesticides" are for bugs; "Herbicides" are for plants... (just getting my post count up!  )


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

md11pilot said:


> "Pesticides" are for bugs; "Herbicides" are for plants... (just getting my post count up!  )


Actually, pesticides is a term used to include all chemicals that are used to treat "pests." This includes herbicides for plants, insecticides for insects, miticides for mites, algicides for algae, etc.

Tom


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

It all depends on what you consider to be safe. Just because something is natural does not make it safe. Just because something is synthetic does not make it dangerous.

Toxicity is measured using LD 50. This is the lethal dose to kill 50% of a population.

Two chemicals have been mentioned in this thread, vinegar and roundup. One has been mentioned as safe. The other as being dangerous. Both kill the dandelions, and the grass. 

Which is safer??

The LD50 for vinegar is 3300 mg/kg. The LD50 for roundup is 5600 mg/kg. These are oral doses. The LD50 for dermal contact would be much higher.

Another option for dandelion control is 2,4-D. It will kill the dandelions and not kill the grass. But, is it safer? The LD50 for 2,4-D is 1000 mg/kg. More deadly than vinegar or roundup. But, is it safe? What is an acceptable risk? 

How dangerous do you think aspirin is? Some of us actually give our dogs aspirin on a daily basis. The LD50 for aspirin is 1010 mg/kg. Almost the same as 2,4-D.

All things considered I feel using 2,4-D is the better choice for dandelion control in my yard. I keep the dogs off until the spray has dried. The weeds are killed but my lawn isn't. When you look at how much 2,4-D it takes to approach an LD50 dose for an average lab you will be surprised.

1000 mg x 30 kg = 30 grams of 100% pure 2,4-D a dog would have to DRINK to have a 50% chance of death.

When you figure you aren't spraying 100% 2,4-D and then your dog has to take it up through their feet instead of drinking it their potential exposure is no where near a toxic dose.

Tom


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

twall said:


> It all depends on what you consider to be safe. Just because something is natural does not make it safe.Tom


yep, the periodic table is littered with "natural elements" which are toxic, e.g. arsenic, antimony, lead, mercury, uranium just to name a few


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm with twall.use a product meant for the job.espically if trying to kill weeds in a lawn.you will more then likely kill parts of your lawn to while trying to get ride of weeds. i use alot of "those dangerous herbicides" at work and at home.wait till its has dried on your lawn before you let your dog out and you wont have any worries,and be satisfied with your results.


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

to name a few products that work execlent would be three-way,which is a bit cheaper then momentum.but it you have more then just those yellow flowers in your yard,i'd use momentum. both three-way and momentum are post-emergent proudcts.if your trying to get rid of crabgrass use drive 75df.all proudcuts ate superiour to whatever else is out there.you can find this stuff by going to lesco.com and look for the nearst retail store near you.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

twall said:


> It all depends on what you consider to be safe. Just because something is natural does not make it safe. Just because something is synthetic does not make it dangerous.
> 
> Toxicity is measured using LD 50. This is the lethal dose to kill 50% of a population.
> 
> ...


 
This was what I was thinking when I saw the recipe needed a POUND of SALT. My heart hurts just thinking about it... 

As much as I don't like spraying my lawn, certain areas of mine was a mess with dandelions and I saw a nice window today to spray (crated dogs first), then run errands, come home & feed, take the dogs out to the field to air (not thru the lawn). Tonite, tomorrow and the next day we're supposed to have some showers, so spray will have been on for at least 12 hrs (3 should have been adequate for uptake). Should be perfect.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

ok-so I have a garden full of weeds-if I do this how long do the dogs need to stay off of it?
And-spray it?


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

D Osborn said:


> ok-so I have a garden full of weeds-if I do this how long do the dogs need to stay off of it?
> And-spray it?


 
As in a future veggie garden spot? If so, I'd use Roundup (or the generic equivalent = glyphosate), wait 7 - 10 days, then plant. It'll be dog safe shortly after drying. I love glyphosate for my fencelines, etc.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

D Osborn said:


> ok-so I have a garden full of weeds-if I do this how long do the dogs need to stay off of it?
> And-spray it?


It depends on what they are going to be doing on the area. For the most part the dogs should be safe once the spray has dried if they are just walking on it. If you look back to my first post they will get very little pesticide exposure even if they eat some treated plants.

I try to wait over night when treating the dog yard. Theoretically, I spray in the evening after the dogs are in their crates and they are back on it in the morning. I also try to just spray the weeds, spot treatment, instead of just spraying the entire dog yard regardless of where the weeds are.

I would be more concerned about a dry granular fertilizer/pesticides application. It is easier for the particles to stick to a dogs feet if the grass is damp. Dog then licks their feet. It is still unlikely they would get a very large dose of anything. My concern would be more of the salts that make up the fertilizer than the herbicide.

Of greater concern than herbicides is insecticides. Most insecticides act as nerve toxins. Insect and mammalian nervous systems use the chemicals. I would be careful of grub treatments or things like mole cricket bait used where dogs could have contact with them. Or, spraying fruit trees where spray drift could reach dogs.

I don't want to scare people, just point out things to be aware of. The biggest risk to our dogs pesticide wise is them getting into the product containers and consuming concentrated product. When product labels are followed the risk to us and our pets is minimal.

Tom


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Hmmm, food for thought. I use Ivory soap for ticks and bugs.
The garden will not be a garden, unless I get motivated. I just need to kill the weeds, so that I can get it tilled up. The dogs potty back there, so they need access. My thought is to spray in the am after they go out, and then walk them that night. 
I am looking for the garlic stuff for biting bugs, can't remember where I got it last time!


----------

